# Спондилез шейно-грудного отдела



## Евгени11 (23 Мар 2008)

Доброго времени суток всем, у меня вот такой вопрос, очень бы хотелось услышать ответ врачей.

ЧТо такое спонделез, чем он опасен, какие неконсервативные метоы лечения существуют. Каких результатов можно добиться косервативными методами. У меня шейно-грудной спонделез.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2008)

Вы наверное имели ввиду спондил*ё*з.
Спондилёз-это костное срастание позвонков. Причин много, надо подробнее.


----------



## Евгени11 (23 Мар 2008)

Я имел ввиду разрушение межпозвоночных суставов позвоночника

Добавлено через 2 минуты 
Я хотел спиросить существует какое операвтиное лечение при данном заболевание, нарушения у меня очень серьезные


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2008)

Евгени11 написал(а):


> Я имел ввиду разрушение межпозвоночных суставов позвоночника



Спондилолиз???


----------

